
YouTube Adds A Twitter Button - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/youtube-adds-a-twitter-button/
======
ideamonk
Twitter should be ready for a traffic spike then.

~~~
arien
And it's not. Seriously, this last week I've seen that silly whale page way
too often.

------
est
btw, one IP of youtube 208.65.153.253 is un-blocked in China today.

